# Spokane Retriever Club FT



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news yet?


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Open Results:
1st: Drake/Mark Jones
2nd: Chance/Larry Calvert
3rd: Andy/Nan Ruby (Nan won the Qual with Chevy)
4th: Remi/Don Remien
Sorry but I don't have the Jams or the other Qual places.

Amateur is doing their water blind, and the Derby did their first series this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

jazztime said:


> Open Results:
> 1st: Drake/Mark Jones
> 2nd: Chance/Larry Calvert
> 3rd: Andy/Nan Ruby (Nan won the Qual with Chevy)
> ...


Mark my god nice job


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

jazztime said:


> Open Results:
> 1st: Drake/Mark Jones
> 2nd: Chance/Larry Calvert
> 3rd: Andy/Nan Ruby (Nan won the Qual with Chevy)
> ...


Nice job nan way to go


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations all. Thanks Anna for posting


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Any Derby news yet??? Please post! One of our puppies is running in the Derby at Spokane.

Just got a call from Pat and Debi Nichols. Their puppy Shooter just won the Derby at Salt Lake. That put's Shooter on the Derby list. Shooter is the 3rd puppy from our Saber-Ruby litter to make the list.

A litter sister won the Derby last weekend at the Oregon Ret. Club trial at Sauvie Island.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Helen those are really nice pup!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Annette said:


> Helen those are really nice pup!


Thank you, Annette. This is a breeder's dream! 

We now have 3 puppies on the National Derby list and 2 more are knocking at the door. They don't age out until Sept 2 so there is a strong possibility that 5 puppies out of our Saber-Ruby litter will be on the National Derby list.

There is a 6th puppy with 1 Derby pt. (does not run a lot of Derbies). This pup has SH legs and recently passed a Master. His owner is more HT oriented.

A 7th puppy is 100% Hunt Test. He had his JH at 13 mo of age and now has SH legs. 

We are thrilled with the success of the puppies. They went to great owners.

Helen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to John Robinson and Gus on the RJ in the Am. Just saw this posted on FB. I do not know any other placements.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations John! Gus, I think you will like the reward we'll be sending up your way this week.


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Derby Places:
1st: Boogie/Mark Madore
2nd: Loki/John McConnaghy
3rd: Reeder/Brooke Vanderbrake
4th: Chris/Don Remien
RJ: Dallas/Heather Pfluger
Jams: Ford/Mark Madore, Ranger/Mark Madore, Ruger/Anna Calvert, Flint/Tom Hartl

Amateur places that I know:
1st: Nick/Tom Hartl
2nd: Chance/Larry Calvert
3rd: ??
4th: Pow/Wayne Johnston
And I don't know the Jams, sorry.


----------



## wallyk (Nov 13, 2003)

Amatuer

1st. Nick - Tom Hartl
2nd Chance - Larry Calvert
3rd. Pete - Marty Peterson
4th Pow - Wayne Johnson
Rj Gus - John Robinson
Jams :
Dutch - G. Vanderzanden
Dilly - Ann Rauff
Peaches - Wally Kobeski
Top - Wayne Johnson
Primo - Chris Wilett
Ellie - Bente Kongsore
Webster- Marion Carey


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

wallyk said:


> Amatuer
> 
> 1st. Nick - Tom Hartl
> 2nd Chance - Larry Calvert
> ...


Congrats on the jam there wally!!! And to tom with the amateur win with Nick!!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

BOOGIE wins the Derby at Spokane! Congratulations to his owner Ole Jackson and to his handler Mark Madore. This puts Boogie on the National Derby List.

SHOOTER won the Derby at Salt Lake today, too. Earlier today we learned that Boogie's brother Shooter won the Derby at Salt Lake. That put Shooter on the National Derby List.

WOW. 2 wins and 2 more pups on the Derby List in one weekend. That makes 4 littermates on the Derby list so far. They have until Sept 2 to run in Derby. 

Their litter sister Moxie (Moch 3) won the Derby at Sauvie Island last weekend. Moxie is knocking on the Derby List door with 8 pts. GO MOXIE !

Proud breeders of Sally, Bobby, Shooter, Boogie, Moxie, and Nitro
Helen and Don Graves


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to Tom and Nick for 1st in Am and to John and Gus for the RJ.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...Rj Gus - John Robinson  

Congratulations, "Gus" and John!!!

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations on all the Am placements.RJ and Jams!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Way to go John and Gus with your Am RJ!

Sarita


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Calverts for the 2nds in the Open and Am with Chance, John for the AM RJ with Gus, and to Chris Willett for the jam in the Am with Primo!

--Susan


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Great going John and Gus! I'll be watching that dog!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to John and Gus for your Am RJ!!!


----------



## sky blaster (May 9, 2010)

Congrats Tom H An Nick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

